# Plant ID



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone know this warm season stemmy grass that is in the middle of the picture? See the seed head?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Barnyard grass.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Reason number seven I grow Roundup Ready alfalfa. I know this won't help JD out he grows straight grass


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

We call it water grass---grows were its feet get a little wet.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I got invaded by this crap in one of my more damp fields.


----------

